# my cages



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

my ratties home lemme no what u think!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

yes i know they need cleaning this was earlyer they have been cleaned out since!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Do your rats us their wheels? my large breeds don't but Takota my medium LOVES her ball. I'm jelous i want ur cages lol.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

they dont use the wheels to run in just to sleep in! my small cage was Â£80 my large one was Â£89


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Nazarath said:


> Do your rats us their wheels? my large breeds don't but Takota my medium LOVES her ball. I'm jelous i want ur cages lol.


Large breeds? Lol there is only one kind and size of rat. They all grow to the same size. They are labeled (small, medium, large) in pet stores because they are often used to feed snakes. The small are just babys, the medium are actually adolescents, and the large are adults ;P


*Edit:* ACTUALLY there _are_ dwarf rats but those are pretty rare to come across.


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Are the two cages connected or separate? If they are separate the smaller one is a tad small (not much climbing with one level) but not to bad and the bigger one is awesome. If they are connected it's double awesome ;D


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

they are seprate and belive it or not i was told in the shop it was a ferrit cage! is it ****! shops no nothing! my roob is hardly in the cage tho as hes a shoulder rat! he has plenty of toys in there and never gets bored it may be a tad small but to roobs its a palace as at the store i got him from he was in a small glass cage with nothing in no toys empty water and food since i got him i wrote to the store manager and they have changed the way they keep rats not by A Lot but still at least the rats they have now are a lil bit better kept than roobs was!


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

fallinstar said:


> they are seprate and belive it or not i was told in the shop it was a ferrit cage! is it ****! shops no nothing! my roob is hardly in the cage tho as hes a shoulder rat! he has plenty of toys in there and never gets bored it may be a tad small but to roobs its a palace as at the store i got him from he was in a small glass cage with nothing in no toys empty water and food since i got him i wrote to the store manager and they have changed the way they keep rats not by A Lot but still at least the rats they have now are a lil bit better kept than roobs was!



It is probably a ferret cage unfortunately. A lot of cages sold are not right for any animals. That cage is far to small for a ferret! Ferrets and rats love to climb and should really have multi-level cages. However for your one lone boy it isn't to bad as long as you give him lots to interact with or maybe even make a second level. Why is the boy alone though?


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

he was bought after the other 2 and i tryed to introduce them in every posible way and it didnt work! hes ok with the other for a bout 2 hours a day the rest of the day hes on my shoulder as hes still bonding with me he has on and off days some days all he wants to do is attack me and make me bleed other times all he wants to do is snuggle and kiss!


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

fallinstar said:


> he was bought after the other 2 and i tryed to introduce them in every posible way and it didnt work! hes ok with the other for a bout 2 hours a day the rest of the day hes on my shoulder as hes still bonding with me he has on and off days some days all he wants to do is attack me and make me bleed other times all he wants to do is snuggle and kiss!



Really? Have you tried having him neutered? Sometimes that works as a last resort. Can help any aggression towards you as well.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Me and mom have rats that grow much much larger than out others. My large rat Nazarath is 2times as big as my boyfriends fully grown small rat. Moms knows the details of the size and genetics and what not. I think u know what i mean though


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

my rats are all diffrent sizes cody is tiny roob is huge and i would say toby is huge but its his beer gut (not from beer tho lol) so tobys middle sized lol


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Nazarath said:


> Me and mom have rats that grow much much larger than out others. My large rat Nazarath is 2times as big as my boyfriends fully grown small rat. Moms knows the details of the size and genetics and what not. I think u know what i mean though



Lol well yeah just like people right? Some boy rats are unusually petite.. some girls are unusually big. Some rats are just small/large. But I thought you meant there were different types of rats that reach different sizes XD


----------

